# Netflix group information is missing on my software



## DwayneM (Oct 29, 2019)

The Netflix app doesn't exist on my TiVo Edge. I opened a support ticket and was told:

_We apologize for the inconvenience this has caused. Upon checking, the Netflix group information is missing on your software. I will be needing to escalate the case to our development team so they can add this to your box. Please allow us 3-5 business days for the group to be added. We will make sure to notify you through email once the request has been processed._

Is this a common occurrence? This seems like something that ought to work out of the box, given how heavily that Netflix is promoted on the packaging, web site, remote control, etc.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

DwayneM said:


> Is this a common occurrence? This seems like something that ought to work out of the box, given how heavily that Netflix is promoted on the packaging, web site, remote control, etc.


Common, no. Unknown, no. From time to time there will be a post of someone missing an app. One time I rolled back my Roamio from TE4 to TE3. There was no "Get New Experience" app. I wanted to go back to TE4. I did, but don't make me tell you how I did it.


----------



## Gulfwarvet (Dec 7, 2010)

Im missing Netflix, hulu, hbogo, Vudu (i know thats delayed) and several more apps. I talked with support and all i keep getting told do is restart and call home over and over.
The voice remote doesnt work at all, autoskip dont work. 
Cant see if Atmos works or Dobly Vision. So who knows if it does or not. Tv only says HDR all the time.
Its like the box is running prebeta beta software.
No way this was actually passed through quality control before saying its ok to ship.

If Tivo does read this post please PM me for im not having any luck with CRS support via website. 
Thank you



DwayneM said:


> The Netflix app doesn't exist on my TiVo Edge. I opened a support ticket and was told:
> 
> _We apologize for the inconvenience this has caused. Upon checking, the Netflix group information is missing on your software. I will be needing to escalate the case to our development team so they can add this to your box. Please allow us 3-5 business days for the group to be added. We will make sure to notify you through email once the request has been processed._
> 
> Is this a common occurrence? This seems like something that ought to work out of the box, given how heavily that Netflix is promoted on the packaging, web site, remote control, etc.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Gulfwarvet said:


> If Tivo does read this post please PM me for im not having any luck with CRS support via website.
> Thank you


They do not visit often. You can get a response via Twitter, but it may just be a number to call.


----------

